# Up upgrading a 92F to 92 FS



## M14Warrior0127 (Aug 31, 2012)

Have had a model 92F since the late 80s. Can the 92F be upgraded to a FS92. Is it practical?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is a way. The slide can be machined to accept a larger hammer pin. PM me and i can possibly give you the name of the place that can do it. I forget what it costs. Would i personally spend the money? No, I wouldn't bother, personally.


----------

